# Firefox Extension Einstieg > xul & javascript



## rushed (18. November 2008)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob es irgendwo ein simples Beispiel für Firefox Extensions gibt denn das was ich bisher zusammengebastelt habe t nicht.

chrome.manifest

```
content	wogtool	content/
overlay	chrome://browser/content/browser.xul	chrome://wogtool/content/overlay.xul
```

wogtool.css

```
statusbarpanel#wogtool-status {
  list-style-image: url("chrome://wogtool/content/nostatus.png");
}

statusbarpanel#wogtool-status[status="send"] {
  list-style-image: url("chrome://wogtool/content/send.png");
}

statusbarpanel#wogtool-status[status="error"] {
  list-style-image: url("chrome://wogtool/content/error.png");
}

statusbarpanel#wogtool-status[status="added"] {
  list-style-image: url("chrome://wogtool/content/added.png");
}

statusbarpanel#wogtool-status[status="login"] {
  list-style-image: url("chrome://wogtool/content/login.png");
}

statusbarpanel#wogtool-status[status="inactive"] {
  list-style-image: url("chrome://wogtool/content/inactive.png");
}

statusbarpanel#wogtool-status[status="page"] {
  list-style-image: url("chrome://wogtool/content/nostatus.png");
}
```

install.rdf

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<RDF:RDF xmlns:em="http://www.mozilla.org/2004/em-rdf#"
        xmlns:NC="http://home.netscape.com/NC-rdf#"
        xmlns:RDF="http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#">
  <RDF:Description RDF:about="urn:mozilla:install-manifest"
                em:id="{4181650d-d438-46f6-a8af-acffb466ed45}"
                em:name="wogtool"
                em:version="1.0"
                em:creator="Byteworker.net"
                em:description="add koordinates in a database"
                em:homepageURL="http://www.byteworker.net"
                  >
    <em:targetApplication RDF:resource="rdf:#$SnMY.1"/>
  </RDF:Description>
  <RDF:Description RDF:about="rdf:#$SnMY.1"
                em:id="{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}"
                em:minVersion="1"
                em:maxVersion="99" />
</RDF:RDF>
```

wogtool.user.js

```
document.body.onload = function() {
alert('piep');
};
```

Das Plugin soll mir einfach ne alert meldung rausgeben sobald eine Seite geöffnet wird. Nur irgendwie macht es das nicht. Vllt habe ich das JS ja schon falsch? Aber vllt. auch eine der anderen Files? Kann mir wer helfen?

Gruß und Dank im Vorraus


----------

